# Recent Topics / Stats > What do you want?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There are now 3 blocks in homepage sidebar.

1. Recent Topics (threads)
2, Recent Posts
3. Popular Now

*Which of these is the most useful?*
The closest to the old Top 10 stats would be the Recent Topics as that shows a list of the topics most recently posted in.

We're also not limited to just doing this on the front page.
For example we could do this:

Homepage - shows sidebar with the most recent topics
Topic List Pages - show sidebar with the most popular topics
Post Pages - show sidebar with recent posts

I can also edit them to show more/less items.

What do you want?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I used to like the top 10 on the old page so you could where people were posting... similar to that would be best...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

A1243R said:


> I used to like the top 10 on the old page so you could where people were posting... similar to that would be best...


The Recent Topics sidebar on the homepage shows that exact same information - the topic title and who last posted.
The only difference is that this box shows 5 entries. the old one showed 10, but that can easily be changed.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Lorian said:


> The Recent Topics sidebar on the homepage shows that exact same information - the topic title and who last posted.The only difference is that this box shows 5 entries. the old one showed 10, but that can easily be changed.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


I think the recent posts one is preferable but yeah all look ok mate :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Any other comments?

I'm leaning toward expanding the Recent Topics bar to show 10 entries and removing the other 2.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

New threads, same as what used to be at the top.

That way you can see threads you maybe wouldn't click on the category.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine says 'New content' I assume this is the same as recent topics? Either way this I find to be my first port of call , I find this the most useful :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> New threads, same as what used to be at the top.
> 
> That way you can see threads you maybe wouldn't click on the category.


On the homepage, look in the right side bar at the top box. This currently shows the top 5 most recent topics.
Is that what you wanted?

I can change it to show 10 (or more) if it's wanted.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Nuts60 said:


> Mine says 'New content' I assume this is the same as recent topics? Either way this I find to be my first port of call , I find this the most useful :thumb:


That's a different option. New Content shows you ALL new posts.
This thread is about the side bar on the right of the homepage which just shows the most recent topics, posts or what's currently popular.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Lorian said:


> That's a different option. New Content shows you ALL new posts.
> This thread is about the side bar on the right of the homepage which just shows the most recent topics, posts or what's currently popular.


ah got it, I think because I was used to the old top x number of recent posts I just went with what seemed to be the same thing so since the site changed I just login and click new content and then go from there. I need to see how this ties in so will have a look now


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lorian said:


> On the homepage, look in the right side bar at the top box. This currently shows the top 5 most recent topics.Is that what you wanted?
> 
> I can change it to show 10 (or more) if it's wanted.


I'm currently on my phone so can't see it. But if it's threads with newest posts then that what I'd like


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Pictures of hot chicks?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Recent topics shows the thread and who created it, but I remember in the old recent topics you could also see the last user who posted in that thread


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

1. Recent topics

2. Popular now

3. I don't care as I don't scroll down that far lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Any other comments?
> 
> I'm leaning toward expanding the Recent Topics bar to show 10 entries and removing the other 2.


This gets my vote, 10 recent topics, as that's all I used to look at anyway.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

More recent posts, more quantity


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Note - when I click new posts is it possible to select which forum you get the new content from? For example I dont give a flying f*ck about womens training, I dont read logs, recipes, MMA etc etc. My "new content" is filled in s**t i dont want


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Recent activity


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Personally I'd prefer more than 5 'Recent Topics' (perhaps 10 or 15).

I don't really see any value of the 'Recent Posts' below it though; it's just duplicating the 'Recent Topics' with an added snippet of the latest post. Almost redundant repeating the information and the added snippet doesn't really make a difference (in my opinion).

The rest seems cool...


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I think your definitely missing a trick not bringing back the old 'recent topic' system back where the current 'Announcements' is. Made navigating the site more easier and fun to be frank.

10 most recent topics with a button to take you to your last read post or most recent post in the thread.

Having them on the side just doesn't work for me personally.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan TT said:


> I think your definitely missing a trick not bringing back the old 'recent topic' system back where the current 'Announcements' is. Made navigating the site more easier and fun to be frank.
> 
> 10 most recent topics with a button to take you to your last read post or most recent post in the thread.
> 
> Having them on the side just doesn't work for me personally.


Tell you what, I'll put them at the top for a couple of days and start a poll so everyone can vote if they prefer it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Madoxx said:


> Note - when I click new posts is it possible to select which forum you get the new content from? For example I dont give a flying f*ck about womens training, I dont read logs, recipes, MMA etc etc. My "new content" is filled in s**t i dont want


Not yet, but this is something I want to do, be it through an add on or pushing to get it integrated in the core software.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Madoxx said:


> Note - when I click new posts is it possible to select which forum you get the new content from? For example I dont give a flying f*ck about womens training, I dont read logs, recipes, MMA etc etc. My "new content" is filled in s**t i dont want


@Madoxx

There's a big update coming early Oct. The current 'New Content' section is being ditched. It's going to be replaced with customisable Activity Streams. This will mean you can setup multiple links to just view new content that you specify. So yes, in a few weeks time you'll be able to quickly view what's new in the forums that interest you.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

A1243R said:


> I used to like the top 10 on the old page so you could where people were posting... similar to that would be best...


have to agree, meant topics got more views = more productive, meant the topic was on display longer on the home page every time it was contributed to, then it worked its way from top to bottom then gone but then live again once additional comments were made. 10 on the list is the best I feel.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

karbonk said:


> have to agree, meant topics got more views = more productive, meant the topic was on display longer on the home page every time it was contributed to, then it worked its way from top to bottom then gone but then live again once additional comments were made. 10 on the list is the best I feel.


There *is* currently a box showing this exact information, albeit top 5 rather than top 10.
What do you want different?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Lorian said:


> There *is* currently a box showing this exact information, albeit top 5 rather than top 10.
> What do you want different?


well 10 and not 5 lol 

The old 10 format was really excellent, it was nice and compact and fitted easily on a screen, 10 in the new layout might not fit the whole screen, as ridiculous as that sounds (a simple scroll down) this compact aspect was excellent, you could quickly login and see the list of 10 at a glance and then decide what to do next. little things I know but sometimes little things like that make a big difference.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> There *is* currently a box showing this exact information, albeit top 5 rather than top 10.
> What do you want different?


I'd like to be able to click on a topic in this section and go to the last read post rather than the first post every time.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Agreed

And what happened to the old boys club/thread/subforum?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> I'd like to be able to click on a topic in this section and go to the last read post rather than the first post every time.


I believe this is coming in a future update.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Agreed
> 
> And what happened to the old boys club/thread/subforum?


Which forum are you referring to?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Which forum are you referring to?


The previous version of uk-muscle. I think it was called over-45's


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AncientOldBloke said:


> The previous version of uk-muscle. I think it was called over-45's


That thread should still be around, it wasn't deleted. Alternatively you could start a new one...


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ah sod it.

You're as young as the woman you feel.

Plus I enjoy baiting the young 'uns.


----------

